# Swansea to Cork



## steve Coombs (Sep 27, 2005)

I will be travelling on the Swansea to Cork Ferry in a few days,has anyone any info on her?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Superferry*

Steve,

Swansea Cork Ferries is an Irish based company, which, as its name implies, operates between Swansea and Cork. The Swansea Cork SUPERFERRY is a former Japanese car ferry. 
SUPERFERRY has all the normal facilities on board - bars, restaurants, cinema and kiddies playroom etc. Outbound from Swansea, en suite cabins are available at an extra charge or Pullman seats are available free of charge! Hey, I should be on commission!

Follow this link for some pictures and details of SUPERFERRY. (Thumb) 

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Strintzis.html#anchor58340

p.s. Remember your sea sickness tablets, or whatever works for you!


----------



## paul0510 (Jul 25, 2005)

..the only thing that used to work for me (as a passenger mind!!) on this stretch donkeys-years ago was out of a bottle with a John Power label. Aunty Delia in Rochestown would ignore the stale whiskey breath, ply me with bacon & eggs and a hefty shot of Paddy then pack me off to West Cork....those were the days, bejaze!! (Thumb)


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Aer Lingus do a great flight from Cork back to the UK, nice wee drop of tea and a sticky bun. (just in case you know!!) (*))


----------



## steve Coombs (Sep 27, 2005)

ill be trying Guiness or Whisky or Both.
Thanks for the info etc.

Take care Steve


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Steve,

We expect a full report of the crossing .... don't be too graphic! (Thumb)


----------

